# comment désactiver l'option wifi?



## salut1 (7 Avril 2008)

salut,

sur le site d'apple, ils disent http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipods.html 

"_La connectivité Wi-Fi consomme de l'énergie, même si vous ne l'utilisez pas pour vous connecter à un réseau. Vous pouvez la désactiver pour économiser de l'énergie. Allez dans Paramètres > Général > Réseau > Wi-Fi."_

je ne trouve pas ce menu paramètres, ni general ni reseau et donc encore mois wifi.

quelqu'un peut il meclairer là dessus?

merci


----------



## JulienRkt (9 Avril 2008)

Tu as quel type d'iPod ?
Si tu as un iPod touch ou un iPhone, c'est depuis ta page d'accueil:
Réglages>Wi-Fi (tout en haut)>Wi-fi (tu glisses vers la gauche pour désactiver).

Voilà sinon si c'est un autre type d'iPod il n'y a pas de wi-fi.


----------



## salut1 (11 Avril 2008)

ah merci, en effet jai la version "classic" ^^


----------

